# Windows XP SP3: Windows Update fix



## hat (Jun 4, 2008)

Courtesy of my Uncle...


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Fix? What's that? Windows XP updated to SP3 fine on my laptop without anything extra.


----------



## hat (Jun 4, 2008)

After you get SP3, if you try to go back to windows update and get the rest of the stuff it doesn't work. At least it didn't for me.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 4, 2008)

I will see if it loads...I had trouble before the update with IE7 working at Ms at all if it matters. Crazybrowser got me in tho.


Edit: duh of course it worked...I updated my office software afterwards!


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jun 4, 2008)

hat said:


> After you get SP3, if you try to go back to windows update and get the rest of the stuff it doesn't work. At least it didn't for me.



The rest of what "stuff"? Automatic Updates still work fine for me.


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 4, 2008)

Is this so you still get the updates of SP2?
I noticed when I went to update after a fresh install of XP SP2 all I had was SP3 as the required update.


----------



## hat (Jun 4, 2008)

no no no
after a fresh install, one of the first things you get from windows update is SP3, then you go back to windows update after you install SP3 and see there are more updates, so you try to install them but it just doesn't work. period. This batch file fixes hat. If you updated before SP3 came out on windows update you're fine.


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> The rest of what "stuff"? Automatic Updates still work fine for me.



Apparently for some people with certain hardware configurations, there has been problems as of late with Windows Update.


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 4, 2008)

The same happened to me recently on a new install which gave me SP3 as my first update.

Fixed it easily, as this has happened before with an update released by MS,see below for more info.

http://www.realtime-websecurity.com/articles_and_analysis/2007/09/microsoft_stealth_update_break.html


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 4, 2008)

hat said:


> no no no
> after a fresh install, one of the first things you get from windows update is SP3, then you go back to windows update after you install SP3 and see there are more updates, so you try to install them but it just doesn't work. period. This batch file fixes hat. If you updated before SP3 came out on windows update you're fine.



Ah.
Probably the issue I had with windows media format runtime security update for WMP 9.5 & 11 downloading but not installing.

I fixed it by typing something into the command prompt which I think reset the update.


----------

